# Resident Evil 2 Remake



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Luglio 2018)

Qualcuno ha visto che roba sta tirando fuori la Capcom? Sto remake è assurdo, dopo 20 anni dall'originale e altri sequel più orientati all'action (dal 4 in poi imho) stanno finalmente producendo un survival horror degno di Resident Evil, a guardare il video in alcuni tratti non nego che mi sia salita un po' di ansia e di paura, cose che non provavo da secoli visto che il genere del survival horror pare stia passando ormai di moda.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2018)

Già prenotato il giorno stesso dell'annuncio!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto che roba sta tirando fuori la Capcom? Sto remake è assurdo, dopo 20 anni dall'originale e altri sequel più orientati all'action (dal 4 in poi imho) stanno finalmente producendo un survival horror degno di Resident Evil, a guardare il video in alcuni tratti non nego che mi sia salita un po' di ansia e di paura, cose che non provavo da secoli visto che il genere del survival horror pare stia passando ormai di moda.


I video vanno messi al secondo post. Cancella il link nel topic.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I video vanno messi al secondo post. Cancella il link nel topic.



Fatto.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già prenotato il giorno stesso dell'annuncio!



Idem, finalmente un Resident Evil come si deve


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Luglio 2018)

Spettacolare!

Marvin Branagh 

Ci sarà da divertirsi prossimamente, con questo, Red Dead Redemption 2, The Last of Us 2 e pure un altro gioco - di cui però non ricordo il nome - ambientato in Giappone durante l'invasione mongola.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto che roba sta tirando fuori la Capcom? Sto remake è assurdo, dopo 20 anni dall'originale e altri sequel più orientati all'action (dal 4 in poi imho) stanno finalmente producendo un survival horror degno di Resident Evil, a guardare il video in alcuni tratti non nego che mi sia salita un po' di ansia e di paura, cose che non provavo da secoli visto che il genere del survival horror pare stia passando ormai di moda.



Dei primi due capitoli ho dei grandi ricordi... Giocati al buio, nel più totale silenzio... Ai tempi neppure c'erano il walkthrough su internet e dovevi arrangiarti magari confrontandoti con un amico che lo stava giocando il parallelo...

Per quale piattaforma esce il remake?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Luglio 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dei primi due capitoli ho dei grandi ricordi... Giocati al buio, nel più totale silenzio... Ai tempi neppure c'erano il walkthrough su internet e dovevi arrangiarti magari confrontandoti con un amico che lo stava giocando il parallelo...
> 
> Per quale piattaforma esce il remake?



PC, PS4 e Xbox One.
Io già pre acquistato su Steam per PC.
Spero facciano anche il remake del terzo, Nemesis in HD con la grafica di oggi è una roba da cagarsi addosso per giorni


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> PC, PS4 e Xbox One.
> Io già pre acquistato su Steam per PC.
> Spero facciano anche il remake del terzo, Nemesis in HD con la grafica di oggi è una roba da cagarsi addosso per giorni



Che soddisfazione farlo fuori alla fine... "Do you want S.T.A.R.S.? I'll give you S.T.A.R.S.!!!"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Luglio 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Che soddisfazione farlo fuori alla fine... "Do you want S.T.A.R.S.? I'll give you S.T.A.R.S.!!!"



Quella scena non la ricordo, avevo tipo 10 anni e poco più, guardavo mio fratello maggiore giocarci sulla PS1 come per i primi 2 ma mi spaventavo lo stesso XD


----------



## Dapone (29 Luglio 2018)

uno dei miei giochi preferiti. su ps1 l'ho finito una miriade di volte. lo prendo di sicuro.


----------



## vota DC (29 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo, hanno fatto qualche aggiunta che potrebbe far bene: io mi ricordo benissimo che prima di Marvin l'unico altro superstite è il negoziante Kendo. Più gente da provare a salvare ci mettono meglio è, soprattutto per chi gioca la prima volta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Luglio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ottimo, hanno fatto qualche aggiunta che potrebbe far bene: io mi ricordo benissimo che prima di Marvin l'unico altro superstite è il negoziante Kendo. Più gente da provare a salvare ci mettono meglio è, soprattutto per chi gioca la prima volta.



Quella parte è solo una demo ed inizia direttamente dentro la stazione di polizia, sicuramente quando il gioco verrà rilasciato ci saranno altre parti omesse dalla demo come Kendo che hai giustamente menzionato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2018)

Fantastico, era ora!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Mi sono sparato dal primo, credo su ps1, fino al resident evil 6 su Xbox o pc. Uno spettacolo di gioco e game grafica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mi sono sparato dal primo, credo su ps1, fino al resident evil 6 su Xbox o pc. Uno spettacolo di gioco e game grafica



Se ti piace il primo (impossibile che non possa piacere), prova la versione remastered. La sto rigiocando proprio nell'attesa del remake del 2. Costa neanche 20 euro ed è SPETTACOLARE! La sto giocando su PC, presa da Steam.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se ti piace il primo (impossibile che non possa piacere), prova la versione remastered. La sto rigiocando proprio nell'attesa del remake del 2. Costa neanche 20 euro ed è SPETTACOLARE! La sto giocando su PC, presa da Steam.



Gtazie per la dritta. Ma il remake 2 è per Ps4 o Xbox1?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Gtazie per la dritta. Ma il remake 2 è per Ps4 o Xbox1?



PC, Xbox1 e Ps4.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Luglio 2018)

Bellissimo, sarebbe superbo anche un remake del primo Silent Hill..


----------



## Albijol (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se ti piace il primo (impossibile che non possa piacere), prova la versione remastered. La sto rigiocando proprio nell'attesa del remake del 2. Costa neanche 20 euro ed è SPETTACOLARE! La sto giocando su PC, presa da Steam.



Preso dalla nostalgia (ho giocato tutti i primi tre RE ai tempi su ps1) ho comprato il remake del primo e purtroppo devo dire che è invecchiato malissimo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Preso dalla nostalgia (ho giocato tutti i primi tre RE ai tempi su ps1) ho comprato il remake del primo e purtroppo devo dire che è invecchiato malissimo



Ma quale hai comprato? Io parlavo del remake uscito nel 2015.


----------



## Albijol (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale hai comprato? Io parlavo del remake uscito nel 2015.



Sì sì, quello, Resident Evil HD Remaster


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì sì, quello, Resident Evil HD Remaster



Strano che non ti piaccia, io l'ho trovato un capolavoro.


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Sono un grande fan della saga (e noto con piacere anche molti di voi), ho giocato tutti i RE, ma il secondo capitolo è ancora imbattibile.
Credo che solo il Remake possa competere ma a quanto vedo le ambientazioni sono tutte al buio, non capisco il perchè visto che nell' originale la luce c' era sempre.
Comunque lo comprerò, magari quando si abbasseranno i prezzi, qualcuno sa se è disponibile anche per ps3?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sono un grande fan della saga (e noto con piacere anche molti di voi), ho giocato tutti i RE, ma il secondo capitolo è ancora imbattibile.
> Credo che solo il Remake possa competere ma a quanto vedo le ambientazioni sono tutte al buio, non capisco il perchè visto che nell' originale la luce c' era sempre.
> Comunque lo comprerò, magari quando si abbasseranno i prezzi, qualcuno sa se è disponibile anche per ps3?



Penso l'abbiano fatto per rendere ancora più cupa e paurosa l'ambientazione.
Per Ps3 non sarà disponibile comunque.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Preso dalla nostalgia (ho giocato tutti i primi tre RE ai tempi su ps1) ho comprato il remake del primo e purtroppo devo dire che è invecchiato malissimo



Chiaramente, è un gioco di 22 anni fa e le meccaniche sono ampiamente superate. 
C'è da dire, comunque, che i controlli moderni migliorano parecchio la situazione. Io ora sto giocando RE0, con calma ho intenzione di finire tutti quei capitoli delle serie che mi mancano.


----------



## vota DC (7 Agosto 2018)

Le meccaniche non credo siano le stesse, basta vedere quando spara in testa allo zombie: alcuni colpi sono troppo in alto e altri troppo in basso. Nel 2 classico o spari troppo a destra o troppo a sinistra, in generale le meccaniche alto/basso sono molto marginali e sparare in alto con il fucile a distanza ravvicinata significa decapitare senza fare la fatica di mirare.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Non vedo l'ora che esca non avendo giocato i vari giochi della saga al tempo dell'uscita ed avendo giocato quest'anno il remake del primo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Agosto 2018)

Altro gameplay preso da una demo con Claire Redfield contro William Birkin trasformato dal virus G.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2018)

Prendete e godetene tutti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Settembre 2018)

Comunque se qualcuno è interessato, su Steam la versione Remastered del primo Resident Evil costa poco più di 7 euro al momento. Lo consiglio assolutamente per chi non l'avesse ancora provato, a quel prezzo poi è da prendere per forza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prendete e godetene tutti.



UP.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Altra demo con Claire Redfield.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Esce fra 2 giorni, intanto ho notato che hanno messo Hunk come nell'originale:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2019)

Se Amazon me lo spedisce in tempo ce l'ho già venerdì, se no devo aspettare la settimana prossima!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Gennaio 2019)

A me arriva settimana prossima. Can't wait.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Io l'ho preso su Steam e già c'è il pre download disponibile, faccio partire il download stanotte prima di andare a dormire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2019)

Spedito, mi arriva domani!!

Inizierò con gli scenari Leon A-Claire B come nel 1998. Aspetto anche che aggiornino il Playstation Store con la OST classica da applicare, se non costerà troppo scarico il DLC.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spedito, mi arriva domani!!
> 
> Inizierò con gli scenari Leon A-Claire B come nel 1998. Aspetto anche che aggiornino il Playstation Store con la OST classica da applicare, se non costerà troppo scarico il DLC.



Nel 1998 avevo 9 anni e non ricordo una fava 
Vidi giocare mio fratello e mio cugino che sono entrambi più grandi di me, comunque mi sa che inizierò con Leon e poi Claire.
Su Steam già ho fatto il pre download, credo che sbloccheranno il gioco a mezzanotte o alle 6 di domani mattina, dovrò solo fare l'unpacking (ci mette un botto di tempo di solito) e poi mi metto al lavoro


----------



## vota DC (24 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spedito, mi arriva domani!!
> 
> Inizierò con gli scenari Leon A-Claire B come nel 1998. Aspetto anche che aggiornino il Playstation Store con la OST classica da applicare, se non costerà troppo scarico il DLC.



Leon A con difficile era più facile: fucile mirato alto e gli zombi morivano con un colpo. Con Claire potevi solo dribblarli ma in modalità A gli spazi erano più angusti nella primissima parte (la balestra non aveva lo stesso trucco).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Voto 9,5/10, gioco assurdo.
Unica pecca è che mi sembra un po' troppo corto, ma ancora devo giocare lo scenario B con Claire.
La campagna A di Leon l'ho finita in 6 ore con voto B, quindi calcolando le due campagne più o meno sono 10/12 ore più gli extra come la modalità survivor di Hunk che non vedo l'ora di provare, visto che è uno dei miei personaggi preferiti in assoluto di questa saga.
La parte dove il Tyrant ti insegue per tutta la stazione di polizia è da strizza, sentire i suoi passi che si avvicinano mette un'ansia che non sentivo da parecchio tempo in un videogioco.
William Birkin è un figo.
Non vedo l'ora di provare Claire, il lanciagranate è la mia arma preferita, mentre Leon ha lo shotgun e la 44 magnum.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2019)

L'ho provato ma purtroppo per un po' devo metterlo nel cassetto... sembra fantastico!
C'è da smanettare un po' con la calibrazione luminosità per avere l'impostazione ideale. Ci sono 3 settaggi.

Comunque ragazzi, chi è legato all'opera originale e ce l'ha impressa nella mente è OBBLIGATO ad apllicare la colonna sonora originale... fidatevi di me, spendete questi due euro di DLC e fatevi il regalo... è tutta un'altra esperienza!!!
Chi non ricorda l'originale può farne a meno, ma per gli altri... che ricordi e che impatto!



vota DC ha scritto:


> Leon A con difficile era più facile: fucile mirato alto e gli zombi morivano con un colpo. Con Claire potevi solo dribblarli ma in modalità A gli spazi erano più angusti nella primissima parte (la balestra non aveva lo stesso trucco).



Ahah è vero! La balestra nei vecchi RE io la usavo molto poco.. non so, non avevo feeling!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Sto giocando la modalità 4th survivor con Hunk a manetta, voglio scendere sotto i 9 minuti.
E' una droga sta modalità, meglio della campagna, poi Hunk è un idolo e la musica di sottofondo gasa tantissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Ce l'ho fatta dopo mille smadonnamenti a stare sotto i 9 minuti...


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Voto 9,5/10, gioco assurdo.
> Unica pecca è che mi sembra un po' troppo corto, ma ancora devo giocare lo scenario B con Claire.
> La campagna A di Leon l'ho finita in 6 ore con voto B, quindi calcolando le due campagne più o meno sono 10/12 ore più gli extra come la modalità survivor di Hunk che non vedo l'ora di provare, visto che è uno dei miei personaggi preferiti in assoluto di questa saga.



Ho letto che a differenza dell'originale ti "perdonano" se prendi tutta l'artiglieria nello scenario A. Mi ricordo che con certe armi (di di sicuro non quelle "personali" tipo fucile o lanciagranate, riguardava armi che usavano entrambi tipo la mitragliatrice) veniva la scritta "questo potrebbe servire a Claire" e se lo prendevi nello scenario A non compariva nello scenario B.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ho letto che a differenza dell'originale ti "perdonano" se prendi tutta l'artiglieria nello scenario A. Mi ricordo che con certe armi (di di sicuro non quelle "personali" tipo fucile o lanciagranate, riguardava armi che usavano entrambi tipo la mitragliatrice) veniva la scritta "questo potrebbe servire a Claire" e se lo prendevi nello scenario A non compariva nello scenario B.



ALcune armi sono disponibili solo per Leon, altre per Claire.
Ad esempio nel gameplay di Leon si possono prendere lo shotgun, la magnum e il lanciafiamme, mentre per Claire il lanciagranate, una specie di taser enorme che elettrizza i mostri e una pistola col puntatore laser.
Inoltre nel secondo gameplay, si può prendere un'arma che nel primo non c'era, ad esempio per Leon c'è una pistola più forte della sua arma d'ordinanza, mentre per Claire c'è il revolver.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Appena sbloccato il lanciarazzi lol






La mia miglior run con Hunk:






Voi che ci giocate a che punto siete?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Io l'ho iniziato da poco, sono all'inizio: cavolo se fa ca***e in mano.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Io non ho ancora capito la differenza tra scenario A e scenario B e mi riferisco al RE2 originale per PS1.


----------



## alexxx19 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Appena sbloccato il lanciarazzi lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ammazza meno di 2 ore 

io iniziato da poco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> ammazza meno di 2 ore
> 
> io iniziato da poco



La prima campagna che ho fatto ci ho messo 5 ore a finirla, poi è normale quando conosci tutti i puzzle e le posizioni degli oggetti chiave e raccogli solo il necessario ci metti pochissimo tempo.


----------



## vota DC (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahah neanche sapevo esistesse S in Resident Evil (so che vale di più di A perché lo usano in Dark Souls). Comunque io a fare le cose in velocità non ce la facevo proprio, neanche dopo aver saputo la trama....solo nella versione giapponese facile (quella con mitragliatore infinito), nelle altre dribblavo solo nelle parti iniziali tipo prima della stazione ma poi procedevo lento per mirare bene e non sprecare munizioni perché di interagire con gli oggetti avendo gli zombi nella stessa stanza non ce la facevo e quindi tendevo ad ucciderli. Unica eccezione Marvin che dribblavo sempre!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ahahah neanche sapevo esistesse S in Resident Evil (so che vale di più di A perché lo usano in Dark Souls). Comunque io a fare le cose in velocità non ce la facevo proprio, neanche dopo aver saputo la trama....solo nella versione giapponese facile (quella con mitragliatore infinito), nelle altre dribblavo solo nelle parti iniziali tipo prima della stazione ma poi procedevo lento per mirare bene e non sprecare munizioni perché di interagire con gli oggetti avendo gli zombi nella stessa stanza non ce la facevo e quindi tendevo ad ucciderli. Unica eccezione Marvin che dribblavo sempre!



Esiste S e S+, per la difficoltà Normale si ottiene S se si finisce la storia 1 in meno di 3 ore e mezza, e la storia 2 in meno di 3 ore.
Nella modalità estrema invece devi finire la storia 1 entro 2 ore e mezza e la storia 2 entro le 2 ore.
Per ottenere S+ la tempistica rimane uguale ma hai massimo 3 salvataggi disponibili e non puoi usare le armi con munizioni infinite.
Col grado S+ a difficoltà normale sblocchi la pistola con proiettili infiniti.
Col grado S a difficoltà estrema sblocchi il mitragliatore con proiettili infiniti, con S+ giocando con Leon in modalità estrema sblocchi il lanciarazzi, mentre con Claire con S+ sblocchi la gatling gun.
Io ho tutto tranne la gatling gun, sto provando con Claire ma ancora non sono riuscito a finirlo in tempo.

Poi se distruggi tutte le statuine che trovi in giro nelle varie campagne sblocchi il coltello che non si rompe mai.


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2020)

Ho provato ma c'è qualcosa che non mi convince.
Per prima cosa il gioco è da giocare in modalità estrema sennò normale ci sono i salvataggi infiniti.
Però la modalità estrema sembra puntare sulla casualità:
primo zombi nella stazione di servizio? 3 o 6 centri perfetti nelle gambe e si passa oltre (per qualche motivo la sua testa è dura)
primo zombi nella stazione di polizia? 5 centri in testa, ogni tanto a prescindere dalla tua posizione....si gira e va giù con un solo colpo alla nuca
entro nella stanza con il lucchetto basato sulle iniziali degli agenti (dentro due zombi che vanno sempre giù con pochi colpi) e fuori mi aspetta un poliziotto zombi senza un braccio? Quello non va giù (non intendo morire ma proprio atterrare) nemmeno con 20 proiettili in testa, si prende pure il pugnale e ho bisogno di farlo fuori se rivoglio il mio pugnale ma non ho nessuna munizione.

Capisco che posso dribblarli però non ho nessun indizio se moriranno subito (e quindi ho più libertà di esplorare) o no.


----------



## sipno (30 Luglio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ho provato ma c'è qualcosa che non mi convince.
> Per prima cosa il gioco è da giocare in modalità estrema sennò normale ci sono i salvataggi infiniti.
> Però la modalità estrema sembra puntare sulla casualità:
> primo zombi nella stazione di servizio? 3 o 6 centri perfetti nelle gambe e si passa oltre (per qualche motivo la sua testa è dura)
> ...



La modalità estrema non va giocata sterminando tutti altrimenti non ti basteranno le munizioni per la prima boss fight.
Al massimo 3 colpi ad una gamba e cadono a terra.
Si gioca così quella modalità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ho provato ma c'è qualcosa che non mi convince.
> Per prima cosa il gioco è da giocare in modalità estrema sennò normale ci sono i salvataggi infiniti.
> Però la modalità estrema sembra puntare sulla casualità:
> primo zombi nella stazione di servizio? 3 o 6 centri perfetti nelle gambe e si passa oltre (per qualche motivo la sua testa è dura)
> ...



Non tutti gli zombie hanno gli stessi "hit points", alcuni sono molto più tosti da buttare giù di altri.


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> La modalità estrema non va giocata sterminando tutti altrimenti non ti basteranno le munizioni per la prima boss fight.
> Al massimo 3 colpi ad una gamba e cadono a terra.
> Si gioca così quella modalità.



Io evito senza sparare gli zombi delle sezioni "inutili" tipo prima di raggiungere la stazione di polizia o l'orda che arriva prima che incontri Marvin però nelle zone dove si esplora e so che devo tornarci non so quanto sia saggio sapendo che tra l'altro già nell'originale dopo un po'arrivavano già altri mostri e quindi potrei trovarmi zombi risparmiati+leccatori nella stessa area. In più gli zombi sfondano le porte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io evito senza sparare gli zombi delle sezioni "inutili" tipo prima di raggiungere la stazione di polizia o l'orda che arriva prima che incontri Marvin però nelle zone dove si esplora e so che devo tornarci non so quanto sia saggio sapendo che tra l'altro già nell'originale dopo un po'arrivavano già altri mostri e quindi potrei trovarmi zombi risparmiati+leccatori nella stessa area. In più gli zombi sfondano le porte



Un buon metodo è atterrarli e finirli col coltello, ce ne sono parecchi in giro, bastano e avanzano per tutta la durata del gioco.
Il coltello in RE2 Remake è parecchio utile, al contrario di RE3 Remake in cui è abbastanza inutile, tra l'altro si può sbloccare il coltello dalla durata infinita abbastanza facilmente (distruggere tutte le statuette che trovi in giro in qualsiasi difficoltà).


----------



## sipno (30 Luglio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io evito senza sparare gli zombi delle sezioni "inutili" tipo prima di raggiungere la stazione di polizia o l'orda che arriva prima che incontri Marvin però nelle zone dove si esplora e so che devo tornarci non so quanto sia saggio sapendo che tra l'altro già nell'originale dopo un po'arrivavano già altri mostri e quindi potrei trovarmi zombi risparmiati+leccatori nella stessa area. In più gli zombi sfondano le porte



Non serve tornare nei posti.
Addirittura alcuni posti puoi proprio evitarli.
Io l'ho finito in meno di 2 ore alla difficoltà massima.
E di zombie ne ho uccisi una miseria. Forse una decina massimo


----------



## sipno (30 Luglio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Un buon metodo è atterrarli e finirli col coltello, ce ne sono parecchi in giro, bastano e avanzano per tutta la durata del gioco.
> Il coltello in RE2 Remake è parecchio utile, al contrario di RE3 Remake in cui è abbastanza inutile, tra l'altro si può sbloccare il coltello dalla durata infinita abbastanza facilmente (distruggere tutte le statuette che trovi in giro in qualsiasi difficoltà).



Alla difficoltà massima il coltello è inutile.
Nel terzo levarmi infinite non influiscono nel voto quindi puoi usare quelle


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Alla difficoltà massima il coltello è inutile.
> Nel terzo levarmi infinite non influiscono nel voto quindi puoi usare quelle



Anche nel secondo il coltello infinito non influisce sul voto, mentre le altre armi si.
Nella difficoltà hardcore del secondo remake il coltello invece è ancora molto efficace nell'ammazzare gli zombie a terra.


----------



## sipno (30 Luglio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche nel secondo il coltello infinito non influisce sul voto, mentre le altre armi si.
> Nella difficoltà hardcore del secondo remake il coltello invece è ancora molto efficace nell'ammazzare gli zombie a terra.



Guarda non ne ho idea... Io non lo utilizzavo.
Ho finito la difficoltà massima ammazzando si e no una decina di zombie forse meno.
Tutto l'arenale era per Birkin, tra l'altro non ho preso nemmeno la magnum.
Solamente Pistola e fucile a pompa


----------



## vota DC (31 Luglio 2020)

Con Mr X ci sono inseguimenti alla Benny Hill con lui tra i piedi (da solo tutto sommato facile da evitare anche se fastidioso se devi fare lavori che richiedono tempo tipo spostare scaffali) e nel contempo evitare i vari licker e zombi. Avevo rifatto perché avevo compiuto un errore madornale di non sbarrare le finestre (questa funzione nell'originale non c'era mi pare). In certe sezioni tipo la camera oscura ci vado molto spesso.


----------



## Zanc9 (31 Luglio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Con Mr X ci sono inseguimenti alla Benny Hill con lui tra i piedi (da solo tutto sommato facile da evitare anche se fastidioso se devi fare lavori che richiedono tempo tipo spostare scaffali) e nel contempo evitare i vari licker e zombi. Avevo rifatto perché avevo compiuto un errore madornale di non sbarrare le finestre (*questa funzione nell'originale non c'era mi pare*). In certe sezioni tipo la camera oscura ci vado molto spesso.



Era leggermente diverso, c'era una parte opzionale per ripristinare la corrente alle saracinesche di emergenza delle finestre


----------



## sipno (31 Luglio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Era leggermente diverso, c'era una parte opzionale per ripristinare la corrente alle saracinesche di emergenza delle finestre



Si che se non ricordo male era il corridoio dove invece ora trovi il coltello dove il poliziotto viene diviso a metà.


----------



## Zanc9 (31 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si che se non ricordo male era il corridoio dove invece ora trovi il coltello dove il poliziotto viene diviso a metà.



Sì e non ricordo bene se fosse la stessa cosa anche per il corridoio di fronte all'ufficio della stars (che forse era al piano terra nell'originale? bo)


----------



## vota DC (4 Agosto 2020)

Riguardo la trama



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non capisco come mai non abbiano messo A e B più diversi. Leon e Claire sono molto più diversi nel senso che hanno persino un boss finale differente, ma A e B invece è tutt'altra cosa. Ad esempio chi faceva B si beccava mr X e il Tyrant qui invece Leon si becca sempre il Tyrant e non affronta mai il G4. Mancano chicche come la biblioteca sfondata nella versione B perché c'era passato l'altro personaggio oppure che nel B Irons e Ben avevano morti diverse. Il motivo per giocarlo è che c'è la battaglia finale.

Il gioco ha ripreso una cosa negativa della versione 1.5 (il gioco che non uscì mai) cioè che i due protagonisti non interagiscono praticamente mai, persino meno che nell'originale. Nel 2 non si vedevano spesso ma c'era qualche incontro in più dopo la scena dell'elicottero, ad esempio si vedevano nell'ufficio STARS dove c'era la scena del walkie talkie.
Se dovevano prendere qualcosa dell'1.5 potevano prendere il cast "allargato": Leon aveva due alleati fissi (Marvin e Ada) che lo seguivano per gran parte del gioco mentre Elza (non c'era Claire) ne aveva ben due (Sherry e il prototipo di Kendo) e in più incontrava un poliziotto infetto con ruolo simile a quello di Marvin nel 2. Irons era dei buoni e aiutava tutti e due i protagonisti. E questi sono i buoni nella prima parte della stazione di polizia, nelle fogne e nel laboratorio erano previsti altri personaggi.

Riguardo i personaggi secondari (quindi non protagonisti e seguaci) del remake comparati con l'originale

Annette Birkin mi sembra più simpatica dell'originale. Qui sarà la classica scienziata pazza che fa esperimenti sui bambini dell' orfanotrofio però le importa della figlia e verso la fine aiuta i protagonisti.

Ben è peggiorato. Cioè non è male di suo ma ha solo un dialogo e poi SPLAT. Nell'originale aveva due dialoghi e decisamente più lunghi tra l'altro nel remake sembra onnisciente mentre nell'originale essendo in cella non capisce la situazione inizialmente e vorrebbe stare lì ma cambia idea quando Leon gli dice che è l'ultimo poliziotto rimasto.
La cosa buffa è che la Capcom ha deciso di risarcirlo mettendo che se la faceva con la figlia del sindaco!

Di Irons a me piacciono entrambe le versioni ma quella del remake è gestita meglio che nell'originale.
Nel remake è corrotto e parecchio sadico ma lo vediamo darsi da fare cercando di recuperare il medaglione, quindi pur essendo malvagio è un personaggio propositivo che vuole combattere.
Nell'originale è corrotto e ha l'atteggiamento "muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei". Ha perso l'elicottero e sembra interessato più a uccidere i potenziali superstiti che a fare qualcosa per cavarsela quindi risulta persino più pericoloso. Fin qui tutto ok, ma l'interazione nell'originale mi lasciava perplesso. Claire non sembra assolutamente indignata da Irons, Irons minaccia con la pistola Claire solo in punto di morte....poco mancava che erano amici.

Kendo fa meno la figura del babbeo, rimane però un personaggio marginale come del resto ci si aspettava.

Marvin è sempre uguale ma gli hanno dato più spazio.






sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda non ne ho idea... Io non lo utilizzavo.
> Ho finito la difficoltà massima ammazzando si e no una decina di zombie forse meno.
> Tutto l'arenale era per Birkin, tra l'altro non ho preso nemmeno la magnum.
> Solamente Pistola e fucile a pompa


 
Ma neanche come "assicurazione"? Così risparmiavi medicinali o granate quando veniva l'animazione dove ti afferrano, in più sembra fare tanti danni quando c'è l'animazione del boss che attacca in salto.


----------



## sipno (5 Agosto 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Riguardo la trama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... ora che ci penso il coltello l'ho usato solamente al primo incontro con Birkin. Ma non quello infinito.
Sicuro che non implica il mancato ottenimento del voto S+?


----------



## sipno (5 Agosto 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Sì e non ricordo bene se fosse la stessa cosa anche per il corridoio di fronte all'ufficio della stars (che forse era al piano terra nell'originale? bo)



No nell'originale era sempre al primo piano e dove Sherry sfuggiva a Claire passando dal buco della porta in fondo al corridoio


----------

